# Is there a live system with FreeBSD available?



## photor-freebsd (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello Forum,

I am new[*] here in the Forum. I used FreeBSD some years ago on my Dell Laptop (old FreeBSD-4-to-6-times). For several reasons I turned back to Linux (Debian and then Arch). I am still interested in FreeBSD and I asked myself, if there is still a live-system available (similar to several Linux distributions) to test my hardware[**]. I remember, some years ago there was FreesBIE but it looks, as if it is not maintained anymore. A web-search and a search here in the forum did not give asatisfying answere (hope, the search was good enough). 

So, I ask here: is there a possibility to check out a more or less up-to-date FreeBSD (10.X or better 11)?

Ciao,

Photor 


[*] there is obviously an old account with my login, but I forgot the password and resend-password-mail has not reached me. (to the administrator: the "photor"-account can be deactivated).
[**] at the moment my working-machine is a Lenovo ThinkPad T440s; an old small IBM ThinkPad X24 (368 MB RAM) is also available.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2016)

The install media has a "live" option, but don't expect too much from it. There's no GUI for example. You might want to give PC-BSD a shot. Not sure if it has a "live" option but it should provide a complete desktop based on FreeBSD.


----------



## photor-freebsd (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you for your reply, SirDice,



SirDice said:


> The install media has a "live" option, but don't expect too much from it. There's no GUI for example.


As long as I can test the hardware the "live" mode will help me.



SirDice said:


> You might want to give PC-BSD a shot. Not sure if it has a "live" option but it should provide a complete desktop based on FreeBSD.


I will have a look. But as I mentioned I used FreeBSd for some time in the past; if possible I want to use FreeBSD (the original one  ). The Desktop Environment / Window Manager can be installed later from the ports (Gnome for T440s, a lighter one like XFCE or OpenBox for the X24).

Ciao,

Photor


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2016)

Doesn't get much more "live" than mfsBSD.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 23, 2016)

PC-BSD / TrueOS doesn't have a live version.


----------



## shepper (Aug 23, 2016)

photor-freebsd said:


> [**] at the moment my working-machine is a Lenovo ThinkPad T440s; an old small IBM ThinkPad X24 (368 MB RAM) is also available.



Although a live CD is a good thought there are some prior threads: Thread 54617,Thread 54590 that suggest that that graphics may be a problem for the T440.  Consider checking the bios to see if you have hybrid graphics and if one of the video chips can be deactivated.  You might have better luck with the older X24 but I did not get any hits on a cursory search.


----------



## scottro (Aug 23, 2016)

GhostBSD has a live GUI version.


----------

